# [UPDATE] Microsoft announces acquisition of Bethesda



## AlexMCS (Sep 21, 2020)

Good for them. Never liked anything from those companies anyway.
Sucks to be Sony rn.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 21, 2020)

I don't think anyone really saw this happening, that's pretty interesting. Will be curious to see what happens with this partnership, be cool if MS added all the Bethesda games to Game Pass


----------



## whateverg1012 (Sep 21, 2020)

Todd Howard went from rich to filthy rich


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 21, 2020)

Given the wide appeal of The Elder Scrolls and Doom, I imagine those would remain a multi-platform series as not doing that is leaving money on the table. The new IP of Starfield however? I'd be surprised if that didn't become Xbox and PC only.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 21, 2020)

Kind of wish Microsoft had acquired NRS so we could've had MK vs. KI!


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 21, 2020)

That's, um, wow. On one hand, I don't think this affects the Switch and we may get more Fallout spinoffs. On the other hand, I wish they would have just stayed independent

I wonder how much Obsidian and Bethesda will be working together beyond just Fallout.


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 21, 2020)

I doubt this will be the end to Bethesda games on Sony systems like some will claim.

Though it probably means there will be less Sony timed exclusives, Microsoft wouldn't cut off its own revenue source that way.


----------



## relauby (Sep 21, 2020)

This was the only way to stop Bethesda from porting Skyrim to PS5.


----------



## RyRyIV (Sep 21, 2020)

relauby said:


> This was the only way to stop Bethesda from porting Skyrim to PS5.


Nonsense. If you don't have a port of Skyrim, you may as well not even make a game console.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 21, 2020)

Surely this means less bugs, right?  lol


----------



## relauby (Sep 21, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


> Nonsense. If you don't have a port of Skyrim, you may as well not even make a game console.



Can't wait for Skyrim to get decompiled so it can be ported to everything like Doom and Mario 64 have been.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 21, 2020)

This presents Microsoft a serious opportunity to have real exclusives over the Playstation brand this generation.
They might decide to allow the likes of Fallout, Elder Scrolls, and Doom to publish on multiple systems still recognizing the value of wider reach, but they could make the Xbox brand that much more stronger by keeping these off of Playstation.

I dunno, I'm just stating obvious things here, but this is a really interesting development since Xbox has historically lacked exclusives when compared to Playstation as a direct competitor.


----------



## GBADWB (Sep 21, 2020)

now that microsoft owns both bethesda and obsidian, can we have obsidian design the rpg elements to fallout now?


----------



## MegaV2 (Sep 21, 2020)

The PS5 just keeps getting worse and worse


----------



## PROTOBOY (Sep 21, 2020)

That's great news!!

I can see now or more and more ps fanboys getting toxic over it


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 21, 2020)

RIP bethesda you will be the new rare now


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 21, 2020)

Suck it Sony


----------



## linuxares (Sep 21, 2020)

Not sure how to feel about this... oh well


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2020)

Well I missed that one entirely.

If they are going to do exclusives then boo exclusives. If not then I am curious to see where this goes, not least of all because MS and gaming are not always the bestest of buddies (I always get the impression it is more of an obligation so as to keep some relevance than much else, still produces wonders like the 360 though and acts as a foil for Sony so I am OK with that).

Might have to update my little journalism guide if Zenimax* are no longer a single player as it were.

*by the way they do own several other notable houses beyond Bethesda-- id Software (Doom, Quake), MachineGames (Wolfenstein, though id did some earlier titles), Arkane Studios (Dishonored), Tango Gameworks (The Evil Within)). Indeed at first I thought they had sold off Bethesda which would be even more radical from where I sit.

As far as the chances of exclusives... I don't have anything I want to predict.
Their previous big acquisition of Rare was already breaking down and has gone on to do... not a lot really.
Bungie was spun off into 343 industries but they were more a single franchise company so not really like this.
Lionhead is probably another single issue company, and was nearly 15 years ago.
Mojang. The minecraft company. While a single issue thing again... a bit bigger. They also kept it at arm's length in many ways.
inXile. Great games often (The Bard's Tale, wasteland, torment and I will confess that I did like Hunted The Demon's Forge) but not really a power player.
Obsidian. Some nice games (Neverwinter Nights 2, Alpha Protocol, were given Dungeon Siege but I don't want to talk about Dungeon Siege III, Stick of Truth, Fallout: New Vegas aka probably the last vaguely good modern Fallout, The Outer Worlds, and there was also that Stormlands thing so they do ambitious) but not really comparable to Zenimax.

Most other things on the software front have been way back in the day probably prior to even the original xbox (which I remind everybody is nearly 20 years ago) and thus no longer that relevant in the current landscape.
MS with and their other stuff could more convincingly make a run on Steam and Epic with this -- even if they are timed, cheaper or with bonuses. I will probably continue to laugh at MS' little attempt to do a software store/repository (to this day I have never used it to install something for real and don't think I know anybody that has).


----------



## rensenware (Sep 21, 2020)

That sounds like a good thing to me. Other than Doom Eternal Bethesda has been lacking hard lately.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 21, 2020)

So they're paying 50c per Bethesda bug?


----------



## SkittleDash (Sep 21, 2020)

I actually see this as a good thing. Future games may have bigger budgets and maybe even some fucking quality checks. lol


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 21, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> RIP bethesda you will be the new rare now


Developing camera sensor for smart vacuums hehe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I think they tried to buy Nintendo as well but they said no


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 21, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> Surely this means less bugs, right?  lol



Depends on whether they get the same people who do the Windows 10 QA.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 21, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> I think they tried to buy Nintendo as well but they said no



I think that if any crazy thing like that ever happens chaos will ensue. Maybe.


----------



## afeufeufeu (Sep 21, 2020)

Nice move Microsoft, but as an RPG guy I'll stay with Nintendo/Sony


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 21, 2020)

What's next? Microsoft acquires Sony and Nintendo?
Deep pockets win.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 21, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> I think that if any crazy thing like that ever happens chaos will ensue. Maybe.


Sorry Japan said no hehe


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 21, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Kind of wish Microsoft had acquired NRS so we could've had MK vs. KI!




The song is so damn appropriate for what Microsoft has been doing to Sony for the past few weeks! Every time Sony thinks they've gained the upper hand, Microsoft whips out their blue eyes white dragon.


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 21, 2020)

Lets hope the shift in ownership will force Bethesda and company to actually fix games instead of releasing new broken ones. Microsoft has higher standards than most other game development companies.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 21, 2020)

I dont think bethesda is worth it. Their games never wowed me.


----------



## Robika (Sep 21, 2020)

Elder Scrolls fans asking for a refund on their PS5 preorder. Clever move, I hate Sony tabletop hardware ever since the ps2, but I love their exclusives. This will nudge a big amount of gamers towards XBOX Series X/S. GG WP Phil.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 21, 2020)

PROTOBOY said:


> That's great news!!
> 
> I can see now or more and more ps fanboys getting toxic over it



See? This is the excessive crap I was talking about. The only toxic fanboy here is yourself, and you're the largest one on this site that I've seen. I own a PC. Zero care in the world to me as a PS fan since I can play every "Microsoft Exclusive" that comes along. AND also be able to play all of the Sony and Nintendo exclusives on their respective consoles. Guess what. I win.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Sep 21, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> See? This is the excessive crap I was talking about. The only toxic fanboy here is yourself, and you're the largest one on this site that I've seen. I own a PC. Zero care in the world to me as a PS fan since I can play every "Microsoft Exclusive" that comes along. AND also be able to play all of the Sony and Nintendo exclusives on their respective consoles. Guess what. I win.



Yes you won XD Now you can stop on crying about it. You won


----------



## BvanBart (Sep 21, 2020)

There goes Doom for Switch...


----------



## leon315 (Sep 21, 2020)

whateverg1012 said:


> Todd Howard went from rich to filthy rich


From rich to a FILTHY MILK DRINKER


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2020)

I am concerned, ngl. Microsoft has a bad history when it comes to them buying out studios. The one exception currently being Mojang Studios, but there’s still time for Microsoft to turn that into another Rare


----------



## Jayro (Sep 21, 2020)

Fuck Microsoft. STOP BUYING UP EVERYTHING I LOVE, YOU ASSHOLES!!!!!

It started with Rare and Skype, and then went on to almost buy Yahoo!, then they gobbled up Minecraft, and now Bethesda. STOP IT!


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Sep 21, 2020)

godreborn said:


> most likely.  the source code was leaked I believe, which is why it's popping up everywhere.





Tom Bombadildo said:


> I don't think anyone really saw this happening, that's pretty interesting. Will be curious to see what happens with this partnership, be cool if MS added all the Bethesda games to Game Pass



I'm very sure they will, should be very soon too, that's the whole premise.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 21, 2020)

It's cute that people think this will suddenly render Bethesda games as MS exclusives, that's definitely not going to happen. The big franchise titles will definitely stay multiplatform, Elder Scrolls and Fallout will never be any kind of exclusive. Worst case is that something like Starfield will be a _timed_ exclusive, but beyond that it will 100% be business as usual.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Sep 21, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Fuck Microsoft. STOP BUYING UP EVERYTHING I LOVE, YOU ASSHOLES!!!!!
> 
> It started with Rare and Skype, and then went on to almost buy Yahoo!, then they gobbled up Minecraft, and now Bethesda. STOP IT!



For a while they were approaching being as bad as EA (although it's technically impossible to be worse than that scum), but they seem to be very positive now, I'm hoping for good games in the future (hope we aren't disappointed too though).


----------



## leon315 (Sep 21, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Fuck Microsoft. STOP BUYING UP EVERYTHING I LOVE, YOU ASSHOLES!!!!!
> 
> It started with Rare and Skype, and then went on to almost buy Yahoo!, then they gobbled up Minecraft, and now Bethesda. STOP IT!


Alternately you want EA to buy Bethesda?


----------



## Jayro (Sep 21, 2020)

leon315 said:


> Alternately you want EA to buy Bethesda?


GOD NO... I want ID Software to buy them.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 21, 2020)

Jayro said:


> GOD NO... I want ID Software to buy them.


BuT Bethesda owns ID.....


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 21, 2020)

Jayro said:


> GOD NO... I want ID Software to buy them.


Psst, ID Software is owned by ZeniMax, AKA Bethesda's owner.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 21, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Psst, ID Software is owned by ZeniMax, AKA Bethesda's owner.


I didn't know that, I assumed all parties were independent. :/

This still sucks.


----------



## crissal (Sep 21, 2020)

I think this is a great news for Microsoft, and I doubt Bethesda, id Software and so on will be the new Rare. In the last generation of consoles, Microsoft was trying to play the game according to Sony rules. Now they are completely changed this, and instead it's Sony that is following them (remember when avalaibility and prices came out for PS5? Or that preorders opened before?). IMHO they will be on pair in terms of sales, but MS deserves to recover, because it is very attentive to the consumer, while it seems that Sony is only trying to milk him (remember also games at 80 EUR/USD).


----------



## leon315 (Sep 21, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Psst, ID Software is owned by ZeniMax, AKA Bethesda's owner.


wait, Does Zenimax owns Bethesda or Bethesda owns Zenimax? i'm so confused


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 21, 2020)

leon315 said:


> wait, Does Zenimax owns Bethesda or Bethesda owns Zenimax? i'm so confused


ZeniMax is the parent company, they own Bethesda and ID and various other studios as well. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZeniMax_Media <


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Sep 21, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's cute that people think this will suddenly render Bethesda games as MS exclusives, that's definitely not going to happen. The big franchise titles will definitely stay multiplatform, Elder Scrolls and Fallout will never be any kind of exclusive. Worst case is that something like Starfield will be a _timed_ exclusive, but beyond that it will 100% be business as usual.



Nothing points to them making exclusives, everything they've done these last few years suggests the opposite. After spending so much for this, they'll recoup cash quicker multiplatform.

Everything is moving away from single purchase, the want the games out to as many people as possible, even if it's on other platforms, Xcloud fits in to this perfectly.

Once people have access, they'll want them buying all the cheap to produce DLC, which is much bigger profits, this is why all developers have turned sh•••y, greed.

Games nowadays are nothing more than glorified storefronts, which give developers the ability to deceive and exploit more easily, often circumvent legislation too.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

Soon it's gonna be Game over for sony. When microsoft gonna buy your game studios you will become irrelevant. Hahaha. And only stupid fans gonna buy your consoles just like stupid fans buying iphone that doing exactly the same stuff as any other phone. But unfortunately for sony they don't have so many stupid fans like apple does.

Nah I just kidding. I like sony. But I was serious about apple.


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Sep 21, 2020)

Lol Rare 2.0 if Rare already sucked before Microsoft bought them.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 21, 2020)

Oh,another "Disney like Story"...

Elder Scrolls 6 ? 
System Requirements.....
Windows 12._*2022 *_Build 365.52
First you have to Update your PC (in the Meantime NVIDIA/AMD also aquisited by Microsoft) 
and of course your Windows too.

And then maybe......


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> So they're paying 50c per Bethesda bug?


Their bugginess was a stock price pumping scheme? Masterful.



afeufeufeu said:


> Nice move Microsoft, but as an RPG guy I'll stay with Nintendo/Sony


From where I sit the 360 was a better bet than the PS3 if you are into that sort of thing. https://gbatemp.net/threads/ps3-and-360-exclusives-a-discussion.360416/



Dimensional said:


> Lets hope the shift in ownership will force Bethesda and company to actually fix games instead of releasing new broken ones. Microsoft has higher standards than most other game development companies.


Are they not also the company that brought in easy patching for consoles and do we also have to consider their operating system history and office suite history? Granted the patches thing was an inevitability really.



Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's cute that people think this will suddenly render Bethesda games as MS exclusives, that's definitely not going to happen. The big franchise titles will definitely stay multiplatform, Elder Scrolls and Fallout will never be any kind of exclusive. Worst case is that something like Starfield will be a _timed_ exclusive, but beyond that it will 100% be business as usual.


While I would not bet on a 90s buyout style instant pivot to such a thing (give or take maybe the PC but that is hardly exclusives in the same sense) I can see them making it very attractive to use their platforms in the short term (we are the ones with mods, with the DLC first, with the dedicated servers, with the better textures maybe though since the PS360 then Sony and MS have made devs make things on par with the competition), and going medium term then exclusives seems more likely still. Most of Zenimax's stable is not really a utility game like Minecraft that does better when it is everywhere, though I am sure a few spinoffs and "sequels" could be kept as exclusives even then. Granted [insert joke about number of ports/remakes Skyrim has seen].
They might even view Nintendo as no great threat to their interests similar to how Rare did fart out a few GBA games (see Banjo Pilot) and DS games (see Viva Piñata: Pocket Paradise) well after the acquisition and trickle out a few table scraps there too.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 21, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Sorry Japan said no hehe


I dont want that to happen >_>


----------



## Paulsar99 (Sep 21, 2020)

I doubt most of bethesda's games will be locked to the next xbox consoles but it will surely sting on sony if ms turned it into timed exclusives.


----------



## Justinde75 (Sep 21, 2020)

Now only get all the sony jprgs on there and I will buy a xbox this gen


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 21, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> I dont want that to happen >_>


Yeah me too. But doesn’t feel that Nintendo switch is Microsoft handheld as well hehe


----------



## Darkworld92 (Sep 21, 2020)

confirmed, they're going all out next gen.. it'll be like reliving the glory 360 era.


----------



## Prans (Sep 21, 2020)

Just in from Bloomberg: 



> Xbox plans to honor the PS5 exclusivity commitment for Deathloop and Ghostwire: Tokyo. Future Bethesda games will be on Xbox, PC, and "other consoles on a case by case basis."



To answer the question everyone is asking: Phil Spencer tells @dinabass that Xbox plans to honor the PS5 exclusivity commitment for Deathloop and Ghostwire: Tokyo.Future Bethesda games will be on Xbox, PC, and "other consoles on a case by case basis." https://t.co/Agyttr53LO— Jason Schreier (@jasonschreier) September 21, 2020
​


----------



## Aew4life (Sep 21, 2020)

Holy crap!!!! xbox Series x here i come


----------



## raxadian (Sep 21, 2020)

So... what were you guys saying about the new Xbox not having any exclusives? Of course this will cone at the cost of screwing up on the PC gamers.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Sep 21, 2020)

Next buy will be Nintendo.


----------



## Kraken_X (Sep 21, 2020)

There has never been a merger/acquisition that benefits customers, employees, or society as a whole.  Government is supposed to only approve acquisitions and mergers in very special cases, but now they just rubber stamp all of them.  Most industries are only controlled by 2-3 companies and it's only getting worse. 

The saddest thing?  My second thought for every acquisition is "at least it's not Facebook this time."


----------



## Rail Fighter (Sep 21, 2020)

All the games will still be released on pc, anyway. Only Sonyboys gets hurt by this.


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 21, 2020)

Oh if The New Elder Scrolls Game Only Come Out On PC & Xbox .... PS5'er's are going to be vexxed AF


----------



## gameboy (Sep 21, 2020)

Someone forgot to remind them that Bethesda has sucked for a good 8 years now.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 21, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> RIP bethesda you will be the new rare now


Please don’t let this happen dear god I still have flashbacks to how Microsoft handled rare

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sarkwalvein said:


> What's next? Microsoft acquires Sony and Nintendo?
> Deep pockets win.



please dear god no

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> Fuck Microsoft. STOP BUYING UP EVERYTHING I LOVE, YOU ASSHOLES!!!!!
> 
> It started with Rare and Skype, and then went on to almost buy Yahoo!, then they gobbled up Minecraft, and now Bethesda. STOP IT!


I mean, they didn’t really do anything bad with mc, at least the java edition, not too sure about bedrock


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 21, 2020)

god dammit...why...now I can only play there future games on pc...


----------



## Urbanshadow (Sep 21, 2020)

This is no bueno. Bethesda wasn't peaking on software quality lately and this deal will only push it further down.


----------



## xdarkx (Sep 21, 2020)

I guess this explains why Skyrim wasn't announced for the new consoles yet because Bethesda was in the process of getting acquired by MS.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 21, 2020)

its a shame i can see doom,wolfenstein and elder scrools being stuck on xbox now :S

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Prans said:


> Just in from Bloomberg:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/jasonschreier/status/1308062702905044993​


i doubt its about honor lol, its more likely sony paid and has a contract for that exclusivity in place and Microsoft cant take it away lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



crissal said:


> I think this is a great news for Microsoft, and I doubt Bethesda, id Software and so on will be the new Rare. In the last generation of consoles, Microsoft was trying to play the game according to Sony rules. Now they are completely changed this, and instead it's Sony that is following them (remember when avalaibility and prices came out for PS5? Or that preorders opened before?). IMHO they will be on pair in terms of sales, but MS deserves to recover, because it is very attentive to the consumer, while it seems that Sony is only trying to milk him (remember also games at 80 EUR/USD).


so far every studio microsoft bought just went to shite so i dont have many hopes, dont know what restriction they implement on them or lack of there off, that all studios just end up dying an awful death.

microsoft bough alot of studios in the past 2 years or so, so im eager too see if those studios deliver anything worthwhile or if they are gonna go to the crapper like previous aquisitions.


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 21, 2020)

As long as they continue making dishonored series, I have no complaints


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

Question. Why sony not buying nintendo. Sony is japanese company and much bigger than nintendo (I'm talking about the whole company not just their gaming department). They would be unstoppable if they do so.
Don't understand me wrong. I don't want it to happen. Not at all. I'm just wondering.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 21, 2020)

sergey3000 said:


> Question. Why sony not buying nintendo. Sony is japanese company and much bigger than nintendo (I'm talking about the whole company not just their gaming department). They would be unstoppable if they do so.
> Don't understand me wrong. I don't want it to happen. Not at all. I'm just wondering.


sony and nintendo have some bad blood between them, i dont think sony ever forgave nintendo completely after the  nintendo playstation fiasco, they felt humiliated, if you dont know the story just search for the origin of the playstation and you will see nintendo made sony into a joke by ditching the nintendo playstation(cd addon for the snes) when they were promotiing it on an event and nintendo just showed their they partner with philips on the same event and didnt told anything to sony yet, so sony was mad and felt ashamed and for japanese shame is hard to forget then they made playstation 1 with the knowledge they had when working with snes addon, and philips would never release the snes cd addon and make an awful console named philips cdi and got rights for nintendo ips for afew years out of that deal which made awful zelda/mario games out of a deal that gave nothing to nintendo.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 21, 2020)

wonder if their planning to make ESVI a xbox Series X/S exclusive?


----------



## DbGt (Sep 21, 2020)

They should keep all their games exclusive to xbox, whats the point of making your own console and owning studios, if your games can be played everywhere?

This is the reason of Sony`s success and also of Nintendo; exclusivity


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

can someone explain to me why people are even panicking? bethesda have been shit for years now, and i only see this as a way of bethesda to be a little less... shit, maybe they'll use a new engine in their games for once


----------



## ov3rkill (Sep 21, 2020)

Bethesda will make the new Halo.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 21, 2020)

DbGt said:


> They should keep all their games exclusive to xbox, whats the point of making your own console and owning studios, if your games can be played everywhere?


thats the entire point of microsoft now, they want to make games be everywhere, they are trying to become a service with gamepass/xcloud where you dont need anything even a phone would play any game and such.

Microsoft is only making consoles just because, they just want to ultimately become a service and nothing more.


----------



## YBI (Sep 21, 2020)

NIce!

all Bethesda games are exclusive to Xbox and PC!


----------



## DbGt (Sep 21, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> thats the entire point of microsoft now, they want to make games be everywhere, they are trying to become a service with gamepass/xcloud where you dont need anything even a phone would play any game and such.
> 
> Microsoft is only making consoles just because, they just want to ultimately become a service and nothing more.



So then, whats the point ot Xbox? Whats the point of owning studios? Sony`s and Nintendo success are due to their exclusives.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> sony and nintendo have some bad blood between them, i dont think sony ever forgave nintendo completely after the  nintendo playstation fiasco, they felt humiliated, if you dont know the story just search for the origin of the playstation and you will see nintendo made sony into a joke by ditching the nintendo playstation(cd addon for the snes) when they were promotiing it on an event and nintendo just showed their they partner with philips on the same event and didnt told anything to sony yet, so sony was mad and felt ashamed and for japanese shame is hard to forget then they made playstation 1 with the knowledge they had when working with snes addon, and philips would never release the snes cd addon and make an awful console named philips cdi and got rights for nintendo ips for afew years out of that deal which made awful zelda/mario games out of a deal that gave nothing to nintendo.


Thanks for taking your time to write replay to my question and I know the story about sony and nintendo. There is even prototype of their console that got sold for 100000$ or something like that. but how it's connected to my question? If there is bad blood between them then sony would want by logic to buy nintendo even more to get rid of them once and for all.


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 21, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> thats the entire point of microsoft now, they want to make games be everywhere, they are trying to become a service with gamepass/xcloud where you dont need anything even a phone would play any game and such.
> 
> Microsoft is only making consoles just because, they just want to ultimately become a service and nothing more.


Well, MS is mostly a service company, now.
Long gone are the days where Windows and Office were the main sources of income.

Look at Azure and all related services.

Will they own Bethesda's past titles as well, or is it only going forward?

I mean, could they pull Skyrim from the eshop or PS store, for example?


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 21, 2020)

sergey3000 said:


> Thanks for taking your time to write replay to my question and I know the story about sony and nintendo. There is even prototype of their console that got sold for 100000$ or something like that. but how it's connected to my question? If there is bad blood between them then sony would want by logic to buy nintendo even more to get rid of them once and for all.


No lol, Sony would want Nintendo to beg them to buy them, to show they need them, they would never go to Nintendo wanting to buy them, that would mean they ere the interested ones and needing Nintendo again.

So the only chance i see is if nintendo is bankrupt and goes to beg sony for money otherwise i dont see sony ever going to them for anything, the ultimate vengeance is seeing your enemies come to you for help.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DbGt said:


> So then, whats the point ot Xbox? Whats the point of owning studios? Sony`s and Nintendo success are due to their exclusives.


the points is they get to add more stuff to their services, more games to stream, more games to gamepass subscriptions and so on.

microsoft wants to become the netflix of games ever since the xbox one fiasco, they are getting close, the more stuff your monthly subscription has more chance it has that someone will pay monthly to keep it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



eyeliner said:


> Well, MS is mostly a service company, now.
> Long gone are the days where Windows and Office were the main sources of income.
> 
> Look at Azure and all related services.
> ...


they own everything so yeah, they have the rights, they just need to honor active contracts like ps5 timed exclusivity and such becuase sony payed for them already and signed a deal so they must honnor it, and they can anytime take any game off psn or eshop unless a deal was in place, but they wouldnt gain much doing so i doubt they will take anything that is already done tough.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> No lol, Sony would want Nintendo to beg them to buy them, to show they need them, they would never go to Nintendo wanting to buy them, that would mean they ere the interested ones and needing Nintendo again.
> 
> So the only chance i see is if nintendo is bankrupt and goes to beg sony for money otherwise i dont see sony ever going to them for anything, the ultimate vengeance is seeing your enemies come to you for help.
> 
> ...


Well if it's the case then it's really strange business move. I remember that sony reached to nintendo for help. They wanted to allow them to put mario game on the vita to help boost the selles  of the vita but maybe it was just a rumor.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 21, 2020)

sergey3000 said:


> Well if it's the case then it's really strange business move. I remember that sony reached to nintendo for help. They wanted to allow them to put mario game on the vita to help boost the selles  of the vita but maybe it was just a rumor.


that is definitely a rumor lol, why would nintendo give its only competition  in the handheld market their biggest game? lol makes no sence, whats next did microsoft ask sony to put god of war on xbox one to increase sales? lol


----------



## YuseiFD (Sep 21, 2020)

Oh great, now what ? You crash in forza, wake up in skyrim ?


----------



## PiracyForTheMasses (Sep 21, 2020)

Does not matter. Sony and Microsoft are partners now and no longer competitors. Sony has already stated that they wish to bring their first party software to other platforms and Microsoft will be bringing their first party titles to PS5. Exclusives are a thing of the past and quality games are dead.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

PiracyForTheMasses said:


> Does not matter. Sony and Microsoft are partners now and no longer competitors. Sony has already stated that they wish to bring their first party software to other platforms and Microsoft will be bringing their first party titles to PS5. Exclusives are a thing of the past and quality games are dead.


I hope you are wrong.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 21, 2020)

It will be very interesting to see how this all pans out and to see where the titles go. Do MS keep future titles to themselves or distribute them out to get a bigger slice of the pie. Either way it is win win for MS.

But anyway, for all the Sony haters on here using this as a celebration against Sony, do you seriously think Sony will care that much if Bethesda titles do not go to them? Sure it will be a loss, but Sony is not in MS/Xbox's dire situation. Playstation has fucktons of exclusives that actually sell consoles and get people talking. MS has almost nothing, Gears and Halo that barely anyone cares about any more. Add Bethesda games to the list of potential xbox exclusives and it is still a small list, and it is not comparable to what the PS5 will have to offer.


----------



## Chains (Sep 21, 2020)

Hmm I cannot decide who got the worse end of this deal.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 21, 2020)

sergey3000 said:


> Thanks for taking your time to write replay to my question and I know the story about sony and nintendo. There is even prototype of their console that got sold for 100000$ or something like that. but how it's connected to my question? If there is bad blood between them then sony would want by logic to buy nintendo even more to get rid of them once and for all.


 that's actually not the whole story. The reason Nintendo ditched Sony was because on the game cases it had to say Sony In a much bigger font as Nintendo and on the add on only Sony was allowed as branding. Sony were the same assholes as they are now


----------



## Teletron1 (Sep 21, 2020)

Solid move for Game Pass (most likely) MS just going after content for it’s service and making the whole package more attractive especially people who can’t afford the upfront cost 

“Get an Xbox Series X or Xbox Series S console, plus 24 months of Xbox Game Pass Ultimate, from $24.99/mo. for 24 months.^ With no upfront cost, Xbox All Access has everything you need to experience next-gen gaming.”


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 21, 2020)

kumikochan said:


> that's actually not the whole story. The reason Nintendo ditched Sony was because on the game cases it had to say Sony In a much bigger font as Nintendo and on the add on only Sony was allowed as branding. Sony were the same assholes as they are now


i doubt that was why nintendo ditched them, considering nintendo games signed with philips didnt even say nintendo anywhere on the cover lol only philips and the only time they say nintendo is on the disc on tiny letters licensed by nintendo lol.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2020)

>tfw Xbox had no gaems, so Microsoft bought all the gaems


----------



## RedHunter (Sep 21, 2020)

Much powerful console, compatible with all 3 Xbox, gamepass with Ea access included and now this.
Imagine buying a ps5 to play crossgen games.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 21, 2020)

RedHunter said:


> Much powerful console, compatible with all 3 Xbox, gamepass with Ea access included and now this.
> Imagine buying a ps5 to play crossgen games.


you do know they have a tiny amount of xbox and xbox360 titles right? and i doubt they will ever have even 40% of the library of both consoles ever, since their backwards compatibility consists on the developer allowing microsoft to modify the isos so they run, and many developers from that time and age are dead by now and will never ask for the backwards compatibility thing since they gain nothing for it.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Sep 21, 2020)

Skyrim super deluxe ultimate alpha omega edition confirmed for all next gen xbox consoles.


----------



## RedHunter (Sep 21, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> you do know they have a tiny amount of xbox and xbox360 titles right? and i doubt they will ever have even 40% of the library of both consoles ever, since their backwards compatibility consists on the developer allowing microsoft to modify the isos so they run, and many developers from that time and age are dead by now and will never ask for the backwards compatibility thing since they gain nothing for it.


Still better than 0% with ps5 don't you think?


----------



## Teslas Fate (Sep 21, 2020)

Wow that’s a slap to the face. Let’s hope sequels to Bethesda games stay relatively the same and not be a fully revamped and nothing like any predecessors. The only thing I want to come out of this is for Bethesda games to be less buggy now that’s Microsoft has bought them out and improved mod support.


----------



## Teletron1 (Sep 21, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> you do know they have a tiny amount of xbox and xbox360 titles right? and i doubt they will ever have even 40% of the library of both consoles ever, since their backwards compatibility consists on the developer allowing microsoft to modify the isos so they run, and many developers from that time and age are dead by now and will never ask for the backwards compatibility thing since they gain nothing for it.



Or they can just unlock the 360 feature and not have to deal with anyone where you just need the disk since the system can do the work on its own to re image the game unlike previous models but that would only benefit the gamer as MS will see no money on software but I wouldn’t put it pass them to sway a chunk of gamers


----------



## nikeymikey (Sep 21, 2020)

As much as i think sony both gave gaming the kick up the arse it needed with the original playstation and then slowly ruined it completely with every console since, Im still undecided which system to grab this time around. Yes... ill probably end up with both eventually but @ £449 each that certainly wont happen on launch day....  This news has pushed me further in to camp MS..


----------



## AutumnWolf (Sep 21, 2020)

Well, rip Bethesda

I was never a fan of Skyrim or Fallout but rip regardless


----------



## Qtis (Sep 21, 2020)

This is quite easy to explain with three words: Xbox Game Pass. 

It is clear that Microsoft wants it available everywhere. Even if they bomb the whole Xbox Hardware starting tomorrow, $15 a month for some 10 million users is already $150 million in revenue per month. This gives Xbox, PC, Gold, Stream, and many more. Most won't even use it actively so it's even better for the company.

Now then let's make it 50 million users and we're already at $750 million monthly and thus $9 billion a year. That's nice Scrooge McDuck level of money and brings synergies to other Microsoft business areas such as Azure (servers) and even perhaps Office (business&pleasure!)


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 21, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> i doubt that was why nintendo ditched them, considering nintendo games signed with philips didnt even say nintendo anywhere on the cover lol only philips and the only time they say nintendo is on the disc on tiny letters licensed by nintendo lol.


That's because they had the license to use those characters. it's totally different and not the same whatsoever


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 21, 2020)

LightyKD said:


> The song is so damn appropriate for what Microsoft has been doing to Sony for the past few weeks! Every time Sony thinks they've gained the upper hand, Microsoft whips out their blue eyes white dragon.



I don't know that Xbox has the upper hand per se atm. Sure, the better BC support is nice, and it's neat that they made a next-gen system as cheap as $300, but they're venturing into uncharted territory for a consult (*console, damn phone autocorrect) there, and the small SSD it's shipping with out of the box isn't going to last long at all.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Sep 21, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> That's, um, wow. On one hand, I don't think this affects the Switch and we may get more Fallout spinoffs. On the other hand, I wish they would have just stayed independent
> 
> I wonder how much Obsidian and Bethesda will be working together beyond just Fallout.


Hopefully not at all given how bad The Outer Worlds was. Of course Bethesda wasn't involved in that, but it certainly shows that stuff made by Obsidian isn't necessarily going to be good.


----------



## rdurbin (Sep 21, 2020)

sounds like xbox is gonna get some time exclusives and hopefully all these guys show up on gamepass


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2020)

DbGt said:


> They should keep all their games exclusive to xbox, whats the point of making your own console and owning studios, if your games can be played everywhere?
> 
> This is the reason of Sony`s success and also of Nintendo; exclusivity


The reason for Sony's earlier success was much the same as the reason Sega was able to get a foot in the door. They were relatively open (no PC open or anything but compared to Nintendo of the NES and SNES with all the limited chips and censorship... night and day, pity they are going down that path themselves this last few years), made their own tech (Sony are an electronics company after all so don't have to pay a cut, or as much of one, to someone else) and had tech at the right time for it (CD games was probably just the right time for it, and we all know how well the cheapo DVD player did for that).

As far as exclusives in general. It is a way to play it. Not the only one though -- anybody (or essentially anybody) could make a CD, DVD or the like and ship it without the nod from on high. No reason games have to be console locked and instead say MS, Sony, LG, Panasonic, Amd, Intel, Nvidia and all the other vendors could not get together and agree upon a standard for a console much like they came together to agree upon VHS, CD, DVD, blu ray and all the rest.

On Nintendo. Since all the devs left them at the end of the SNES and DS have their consoles had all the games and not been struggling and game deserts after a year or two?



DbGt said:


> So then, whats the point ot Xbox? Whats the point of owning studios?


The point of the xbox is presumably to allow the consumer to have a device to play things on that is less hassle than a PC, and possibly act as a media player of sorts in the meantime.
Owning studios. Even if they are not planning to use something to play the exclusives bit on their rivals then same reason as anything else.
The games they make in turn make a lot of money, and can be used to make a lot more. You get a cut of that.
The people they hire presumably are good at their job. You might be paying a headhunter an awful lot of money for a single programmer of skill, this gets you however many hundred ready to roll immediately, all in an office, all in a team that knows each other with computers already.
They bought ID software with this which means they now have the ID engine at their disposal for free for any games they want, and that is just ID -- there are plenty of other devs with their own tools, engines, servers and more.
Your competitors do not buy them out from under you and make exclusives work against you.




ov3rkill said:


> Bethesda will make the new Halo.


Like you would not be down for an elder scrolls/fallout style game in the Halo universe but with good shooting mechanics.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 21, 2020)

"[This merger] allows us to make even better games going forward,"
Yeah, that sure worked out great for Rare.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Sep 21, 2020)

Have them release Rare Replay on Switch, then I'll bother considering Bethesda's games.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 21, 2020)

I'd be ecstatic if Nintendo were to buy Capcom. Especially if they let them keep doing their own thing, but bring more of their games to the switch *cough* Resident Evil 2, 3, and 7 *cough*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

It's a real wonder that this didn't leak in the slightest


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 21, 2020)

Teletron1 said:


> Or they can just unlock the 360 feature and not have to deal with anyone where you just need the disk since the system can do the work on its own to re image the game unlike previous models but that would only benefit the gamer as MS will see no money on software but I wouldn’t put it pass them to sway a chunk of gamers


like i said they cant... there is a reason why you cant dump the 360 game disc and play it offline, the iso you download from the xboxlive service is not a 1:1 360 iso same for xbox ones, they need to recompile certain things on each game, becuase the emulator they wrote is not a 100% emulator, so each iso they need to modify certain files to make sure the game has no faults and glitches, so if they allowed you to just put in 360 discs and then play them without being moded, im sure most of the games would crash or have gfx glitches  left and right.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RedHunter said:


> Still better than 0% with ps5 don't you think?


they have ps2 classics titles to choose from afew of them, but sony wants you to subscribe to ps now to play ps1,ps2 and ps3 games, that is why they dont want to invest in developing backwards compat.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 21, 2020)

Both id and Arkane are some good studios to own, but IMO Microsoft got saddled with a turd where Bethesda themselves are concerned.  They've already re-released Skyrim roughly 6,000 times, so that cash cow has been milked dry, and FO76 is just hot garbage.  I don't think Bethesda is going to be able to compete very well in this next generation unless they build a whole new engine, and Microsoft is gonna be saddled with the cost of developing that.  Who knows though, maybe that was factored in to the purchase price (if MS was smart about it).


----------



## Something whatever (Sep 21, 2020)

How is this a bad thing? Bethseda is a shit company with bad business practices. If Microsoft can sort that out, thats a great thing. Things like getting rid of that god dang bethseda launcher and registering on their website to play their games. Who knows, obsidian is owned by microsoft too. Maybe they will get the greenlight to work on the next Fallout


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 21, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Both id and Arkane are some good studios to own, but IMO Microsoft got saddled with a turd where Bethesda themselves are concerned.  They've already re-released Skyrim roughly 6,000 times, so that cash cow has been milked dry, and FO76 is just hot garbage.  I don't think Bethesda is going to be able to compete very well in this next generation unless they build a whole new engine, and Microsoft is gonna be saddled with the cost of developing that.  Who knows though, maybe that was factored in to the purchase price (if MS was smart about it).


oh cmon they had good games this gen ...
dishonored, doom, doom eternal, wolfenstein new colossus , fallout 4 and even evil within was preety decent.

i wonder why people only talk about the bad games when they had alot of great games this gen.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 21, 2020)

I hope Microsoft buys Konami next and pulls their assess out of the pachinko game.


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 21, 2020)

Massive news, and like Qtis says: Game Pass - was a big win before but now... well the missus won't play anything other than Elder Scrolls or Fallout (outside of the Switch) so that's money saved right there for me! Doom, Dishonored.... hell, judging by its place on the announcement page we're even gonna get Prey returning! First things first though MS, just tell Bethesda stop dicking about with the clusterfuk that is Fallout 76, let it die for Gawd's sake!


----------



## Teletron1 (Sep 21, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> like i said they cant... there is a reason why you cant dump the 360 game disc and play it offline, the iso you download from the xboxlive service is not a 1:1 360 iso same for xbox ones, they need to recompile certain things on each game, becuase the emulator they wrote is not a 100% emulator, so each iso they need to modify certain files to make sure the game has no faults and glitches, so if they allowed you to just put in 360 discs and then play them without being moded, im sure most of the games would crash or have gfx glitches  left and right.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 21, 2020)

i doubt it at all, they just stopped because the xbox was selling like ass, maybe if the series x gets popular they will continue but if not they probably wont do much more imo.


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 21, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> maybe if the series x gets popular they will continue


I think it might.... one thing that certainly on here seems to have been overlooked is that 'All-In' package: $35 per month will get you an Xbox Series X, plus Game Pass Ultimate for both that console and your PC. No saving up $500 for the console, and that price is half what you're gonna pay for a next gen game.... OR get the Series S and Game Pass Ult' for $25 per month, and maybe just stop buying the odd 1 or 2 [possibly overrated] extra games per year you'd otherwise buy on your PS5 to pay for it - amazing value really.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2020)

kikongokiller said:


> It's a real wonder that this didn't leak in the slightest


While it certainly came as a surprise to me earlier then Zenimax is a fairly small and private company (very little in the way of public documents, investor meetings/summaries) that is out of range of the day to day programmers and artists making the games (at best one or two of them might have seen someone come round to value things which would more likely mean their division is getting the can).
While private their main owners (a big private equity firm) don't seem to be facing any financial hardships such that they might be shopping it around, and frankly I don't reckon most of the games media is paying attention to that sort of level.
Likewise we have not seen any changes in leadership, big cancellations, too big flops (fallout 76 aside, and that is last year's news, and I don't know if it has yet been reasonably estimated to have made money even if nobody plays it).

Similarly MS might leak like a sieve when it comes to software projects but their acquisitions are often pretty tightly kept until the various parties have already got/given the nod.
I might have a read of their financial documents later to see if in retrospect anything might be made sense of there (I also imagine 7 billion is a fairly small amount for their pool of investing cash, though looking at the SEC filings then it is several times the 2019 year's total for acquisitions  - https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/Investor/sec-filings.aspx their earning projections would probably want to note such a thing), but 7 billion during a new console launch is going to be hard to pin down and probably won't say anything too easy to join the dots to Zenimax for -- https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/Investor/acquisition-history.aspx for the eventual press release.

I would suspect the relevant monopolies and mergers commission/antitrust peeps would wanted to have a word but at the same time they don't have to do anything too public there, and it is not like there are not half a dozen other middling-big publishers out there.

To that end it is more or less "overheard in a bar", "document left on a train" or straight up inside source that would have revealed this one ahead of time.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 21, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> oh cmon they had good games this gen ...
> dishonored, doom, doom eternal, wolfenstein new colossus , fallout 4 and even evil within was preety decent.
> 
> i wonder why people only talk about the bad games when they had alot of great games this gen.


Arkane, id, id, id, Bethesda, and Tango Gameworks.  Bethesda only developed one of those games, and FO4 was the worst modern Fallout game until FO76 came along.  Bethesda needs to be thoroughly re-structured, so hopefully Microsoft can do that right.


----------



## Lazyboss (Sep 21, 2020)

Still getting the PS5, I have a gaming PC anyway so I won't be missing anything, and it's not like there is anything to miss, I only care for the elder scroll and fallout and I don't think anything will be coming in the next few years.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 21, 2020)

This feels like Microsoft is afraid of losing this console gen yet again, and is snatching up more IPs to put into their game pass as a last-ditch effort.


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 21, 2020)

kumikochan said:


> that's actually not the whole story. The reason Nintendo ditched Sony was because on the game cases it had to say Sony In a much bigger font as Nintendo and on the add on only Sony was allowed as branding. Sony were the same assholes as they are now



The reason for the split was because Sony would have had too much control for Nintendo's liking:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_NES_CD-ROM?wprov=sfti1


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 21, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Arkane, id, id, id, Bethesda, and Tango Gameworks.  Bethesda only developed one of those games, and FO4 was the worst modern Fallout game until FO76 came along.  Bethesda needs to be thoroughly re-structured, so hopefully Microsoft can do that right.


doesnt matter who developed what, they are all part of the purchase anyway.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 22, 2020)

A thought occurred.
ID have made a bit of a habit of open sourcing their old games over the years
https://github.com/id-Software
You can see many of the forks on https://osgameclones.com/

Surprising to some then MS are not exactly strangers to releases of old stuff
( https://github.com/microsoft has a few but is mostly middleware for current stuff), the old stuff is scattered all over the shop ( https://opensource.com/article/18/10/microsoft-open-source-old-versions-ms-dos https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/microsoft-open-sources-gw-basic/ for a recent one https://www.techspot.com/news/74084-microsoft-releases-source-code-legacy-windows-file-manager.html ) but a lot of it rather later in the day (for comparison there doom 3 was 2004, 2011 saw source, the recent qwbasic was first dropped 32 years ago and replaced 29 years ago), and often (but not always) of the "look but don't touch" variety.

Now in the case of ID they have an incentive for it -- I am sure at least one of you bought Doom again to get a wad to use with a handheld rather than find your old discs or something.
Here I am not sure what it would really release; not present are a few other doom clones, doom RPG and the other mobile phone RPG games, Quake Live I am sure everybody is clamouring for, Doom 2016 eventually maybe and the one I am shocked nobody has mission impossibled their way into the vault for, by which I mean Rage (they evenmade a sequel last year don't you know?).



pedro702 said:


> doesnt matter who developed what, they are all part of the purchase anyway.


But if Bethesda are the sprinkling of shit on the otherwise golden crown, the weight around their neck and so on and so on then that is what most are getting at. If we are doing investor talk then toxic assets and liabilities.


----------



## Hambrew (Sep 22, 2020)

yup they're never coming to Linux


----------



## The Frenchman (Sep 22, 2020)

At 7.5 Billion you don't want 50 million people potentially buying your games, you want 200/300 million people.  Microsoft is doing power moves like these since Mojang, they put big money towards becoming not only the place offering the best deal with Gamepass but also a full blown publisher, I remember them talking about the will to push gamepass onto other platforms like the Switch (ultimately PS too) they know they are not taking the console market ever. They are building their Video Game empire in an other way. In a sense not too differently than Nintendo (at the same time with a completely different way) they are doing things differently. No more do they try being the other Sony, no longer do they try playing that game. They will likely keep games like Elder Scrolls and Fallout multiplatform (like they did with Minecraft) and then keep some new IP coming from Zenimax's wide array of devs. Like Arkane, I wouldn't be surprised to see exclusive from them in the future. 

Sony's strenght is exclusives, Microsoft tried that, they could have succeeded but their user base is not looking for that, it seems MS stopped chasing that dog. Good for them. They are buying lots of studios and we know they shut a good amount in the past too so my hope is that they don't push devs to make more games more quickly to recoup and burn studios. Like EA did.

It'll be an interesting decade!


----------



## HarveyHouston (Sep 22, 2020)

While interesting, I don't think I've ever played any games from Bethesda, but the only game I've played from one of ZeniMax's other divisions is Commander Keen. Other than that, this really isn't a big deal.


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 22, 2020)

Didn't see this coming either.  All I can say is I hope this brings better QA. And maybe another Dishonored (even though the series is "done") or Prey game, just want something new with those fun powers and stealth gameplay.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Sep 22, 2020)

What good is this? Bethesda's known for developing bug-riddled games, and the last game they developed - Fallout 76 - all but obliterated its reputation.
Bethesda's garbage; it's the subsidiaries, like id software, that are worth buying. Why not just buy them?


----------



## notimp (Sep 22, 2020)

First MS closes down first party studios, because who needs them, we'll win on third party content (the bestest COD dudebro mashine ever!) then they buy new ones... Ah strategy....

Outside of Doom Bethesda was on the verge of not mattering anymore though. Elderscrolls VI has been indefinitely delayed for a reason...  Publishing efforts led to them being bought by MS, so must have been very successful... 

While CDPR scaled up detail level, Bethesda scaled it down three generations in a row. Their animation system is pre last gen, their fans do better work than they do...

Good luck? 

Also, Tod 'we invested big in mobile gaming' Howard still runs the ship for a few years, yes? 

edit: That guy:


> I was dubious Xbox Morrowind would be worth the time, somewhat on a technical level, but more so from taking a hardcore RPG and moving it from a PC desktop experience to a controller-and-sofa experience. If we made it work, would people want it?



Such a nose for the trends.. 

src: https://bethesda.net/de/article/4IwKWIj174Cb2QNTTtBAEb/todd-howard-on-joining-xbox


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


> Nonsense. If you don't have a port of Skyrim, you may as well not even make a game console.


Tetris
Resident Evil 4
Street Fighter 2
Skyrim
Minecraft
if your console doesnt have a port of them, can it be called such?


----------



## notimp (Sep 22, 2020)

The Frenchman said:


> At 7.5 Billion you don't want 50 million people potentially buying your games, you want 200/300 million people. Microsoft is doing power moves like these since Mojang, they put big money towards becoming not only the place offering the best deal with Gamepass but also a full blown publisher, I remember them talking about the will to push gamepass onto other platforms like the Switch (ultimately PS too) they know they are not taking the console market ever. They are building their Video Game empire in an other way.


The way Epic does on Apple (iOS)?


----------



## RedHunter (Sep 22, 2020)

Lazyboss said:


> Still getting the PS5, I have a gaming PC anyway so I won't be missing anything, and it's not like there is anything to miss, I only care for the elder scroll and fallout and I don't think anything will be coming in the next few years.


You know right ps5 games will come to pc too at some point?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 22, 2020)

RedHunter said:


> You know right ps5 games will come to pc too at some point?


Only a few, perhaps. 
To this day I haven't seen any version of Gran Turismo in PC, and the same can be said for most other exclusives.


----------



## Lazyboss (Sep 22, 2020)

RedHunter said:


> You know right ps5 games will come to pc too at some point?


And that will take how many years? And not all games.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Only a few, perhaps.
> To this day I haven't seen any version of Gran Turismo in PC, and the same can be said for most other exclusives.





Lazyboss said:


> And that will take how many years? And not all games.


if you keep on buying a consoles for the exclusives, they will keep making them, the key is to as a comunity, agree to not buy a console for exclusives, and if possible, avoid buying any exclusive game


----------



## Rafciu (Sep 22, 2020)

Damn... Microsoft really tries to bring good content in next generation, hope we will se Bethesda games on gamepass. So far i like what i see from Microsoft.


----------



## Lazyboss (Sep 22, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> if you keep on buying a consoles for the exclusives, they will keep making them, the key is to as a comunity, agree to not buy a console for exclusives, and if possible, avoid buying any exclusive game


I don't want to say this but this is a stupid move.
Why would I turn away from exclusive to prove a point? Nintendo have many exclusive and they will bite your ass if you touched them, but no one cares, while Sony have some awesome exclusive to vary themselves from other consoles but people keep complaining because it's not on PC, while in PC there are tons of exclusives but you don't hear anyone complaining about it.

Personally i like consoles because it's simple to use, i have a gaming PC for better experience, the fight between consoles and PC is just stupid, people have different taste and different income and not everyone can effort a gaming PC just for better fps.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2020)

goddammit microsoft, the reason i hate microsoft is the past.

I dont like intel.. I prefer AMD and Nvidia all games are works great both of them... But intel i dont think so.

And now owning them i don't know what happen next to ps5 generation


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2020)

Lazyboss said:


> I don't want to say this but this is a stupid move.
> Why would I turn away from exclusive to prove a point? Nintendo have many exclusive and they will bite your ass if you touched them, but no one cares, while Sony have some awesome exclusive to vary themselves from other consoles but people keep complaining because it's not on PC, while in PC there are tons of exclusives but you don't hear anyone complaining about it.
> 
> Personally i like consoles because it's simple to use, i have a gaming PC for better experience, the fight between consoles and PC is just stupid, people have different taste and different income and not everyone can effort a gaming PC just for better fps.


simple ethics, it's like complaining that a shop treats it's employees poorly, but continue going there, im not talking about people who can only afford a console, i was reffering to cases where people buy all just for exclusives and perpetuate this practice that screws over people unable to buy all platforms


----------



## darksweet (Sep 22, 2020)

can we give Activision to them has a free bundle too


----------



## diggeloid (Sep 22, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> I doubt this will be the end to Bethesda games on Sony systems like some will claim.
> 
> Though it probably means there will be less Sony timed exclusives, Microsoft wouldn't cut off its own revenue source that way.



Why not? This is a common strategy with tech giants: burns mountains of cash until your competition suffocates from the fumes. Microsoft has more money than sense.


----------



## pickinanameainteasy (Sep 22, 2020)

Between this and gamepass i'm heavily leaning back to xbox (something i never thought i'd say after a red ring on the OG and a broken disk drive on 360, while all my playstations are still going strong)

If FromSoft drops a ps exclusive i dont know what i'll do, i'll really be torn


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 22, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> Surely this means less bugs, right?  lol


Former bethesda employees will rework windows' interface.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 22, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> The reason for the split was because Sony would have had too much control for Nintendo's liking:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_NES_CD-ROM?wprov=sfti1


There are multiple reasons and not just one reason


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 22, 2020)

Today the rumor is that Microsoft is buying SEGA and ATLUS


----------



## MagnesG (Sep 22, 2020)

Gamepass's future is secured now.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 22, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> if you keep on buying a consoles for the exclusives, they will keep making them, the key is to as a comunity, agree to not buy a console for exclusives, and if possible, avoid buying any exclusive game


But I like it as it is, and I enjoy collecting all consoles.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 22, 2020)

> "We're Still Bethesda," Says VP Pete Hines Following News Of Microsoft's Acquisition


i remember rare and bioware saying something very similar


----------



## Jayro (Sep 22, 2020)

This better not fuck up Doom Eternal for the Switch, whenever that comes out.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 22, 2020)

Jayro said:


> This better not fuck up Doom Eternal for the Switch, whenever that comes out.


i wonder if they are delaying it on propose to make the switch version with all the dlc on release, the thing is part 1 of dlc is only out on October so part 2 will take alot of time, if they are waiting on that you wont see doom eternal switch until 2021 q1 for sure.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 22, 2020)

Jayro said:


> This better not fuck up Doom Eternal for the Switch, whenever that comes out.


they won't need to it will play like shit just like the rest of the switch ports like witcher 3, overwatch, bloodstained, MK11 and i'll stop there


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Today the rumor is that Microsoft is buying SEGA and ATLUS



RIP sega, your iconic sonic know will be expensive than ever


----------



## Jayro (Sep 22, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> they won't need to it will play like shit just like the rest of the switch ports like witcher 3, overwatch, bloodstained, MK11 and i'll stop there


Well Doom 2016 plays fine, so I expect eternal will too with it's better engine.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 22, 2020)

Cobra_Cfw said:


> RIP sega, your iconic sonic know will be expensive than ever


my iconic know...

Leems Segit ༼ つ ◕‿◕ ༽つ


----------



## GbaNober (Sep 22, 2020)

so this is what Xbox talking about in the past buying big companies/developers to add to their workforce


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 22, 2020)

Good for Microsoft! Their Xbox One console had no games I wanted to play and it looks like after a quick glance at what games ZeniMax publishes the Xbox X won't either. The Xbox One really suffered from lack of exclusives which is why I never bought one. Possibly if ZeniMax releases something worthy of playing I'll get a Xbox X down the road.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2020)

If Microsoft made this acquisition to make a "profit" yes they should keep Bethesda games on PS5. But if I'm them I would pull them and make them exclusive to Xbox/PC immediately. I would be thinking big picture not small profit (not sure how much profit they will make off paying 7.5 billion anyway). 

I'm someone who plans to buy a PS5 and not a Xbox Series X, if they're still on PS5 this means nothing to me. But if suddenly they're only on Series X, then I start thinking about buying one.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 22, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Well Doom 2016 plays fine, so I expect eternal will too with it's better engine.


maybe if they dumb down the quality to as low as possible it might.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 22, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> If Microsoft made this acquisition to make a "profit" yes they should keep Bethesda games on PS5. But if I'm them I would pull them and make them exclusive to Xbox/PC immediately. I would be thinking big picture not small profit (not sure how much profit they will make off paying 7.5 billion anyway).
> 
> I'm someone who plans to buy a PS5 and not a Xbox Series X, if they're still on PS5 this means nothing to me. But if suddenly they're only on Series X, then I start thinking about buying one.


i think it will take them decades to make a profit on that pay off imo.

i supose they maight make them code or help code some of their games which is also money in the bank, but yeah even 2 generations of consoles wont make bethesda ips make any money for them to still pay for the 7.5 billions lol


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 23, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> If Microsoft made this acquisition to make a "profit" yes they should keep Bethesda games on PS5. But if I'm them I would pull them and make them exclusive to Xbox/PC immediately. I would be thinking big picture not small profit (not sure how much profit they will make off paying 7.5 billion anyway).


2 words lads, and I'm repeating myself in the thread here: Game Pass. 
How many people are on that already, at $15 per month? A while ago it was 5 million ...it won't have gone down since then will it... $15 x 5 million. Per month. That's revenue of nearly $1 billion per year. Now, get The Elder Scrolls VI releasing on the PC, never mind consoles, and PC gamers can get it day one if they subscribe, on top of all the rest on there - well a conservative guess would be a subscriber base more like 20 million. That's $300m, per month.... Why do you think Netflix is so massive now..? 
They literally can't lose can they... they could even release the big stuff like Elder Scrolls 6 on PS5, make some dosh there, carry on being the good guys in people's eyes, and even the biggest Sony fanboy would still be thinking 'but I could get this, plus everything else they've made, for $15 per month' rather than shelling out $70 for the PS5 version of that one game. It's a win win for MS either way.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

mightymuffy said:


> 2 words lads, and I'm repeating myself in the thread here: Game Pass.
> How many people are on that already, at $15 per month? A while ago it was 5 million ...it won't have gone down since then will it... $15 x 5 million. Per month. That's revenue of nearly $1 billion per year. Now, get The Elder Scrolls VI releasing on the PC, never mind consoles, and PC gamers can get it day one if they subscribe, on top of all the rest on there - well a conservative guess would be a subscriber base more like 20 million. That's $300m, per month.... Why do you think Netflix is so massive now..?
> They literally can't lose can they... they could even release the big stuff like Elder Scrolls 6 on PS5, make some dosh there, carry on being the good guys in people's eyes, and even the biggest Sony fanboy would still be thinking 'but I could get this, plus everything else they've made, for $15 per month' rather than shelling out $70 for the PS5 version of that one game. It's a win win for MS either way.



Not sure if Sony would go along with it but why not put GamePass on PS5? Then they'd make double or even more than that. If they're going to put Bethesda games on PS5 why not just put GamePass too. They clearly don't care that much about the Xbox itself they said they don't care if you buy it.

The more I think about it though it would probably be Sony that would say no. They have their own subscription.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 23, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Not sure if Sony would go along with it but why not put GamePass on PS5? Then they'd make double or even more than that. If they're going to put Bethesda games on PS5 why not just put GamePass too. They clearly don't care that much about the Xbox itself they said they don't care if you buy it.
> 
> The more I think about it though it would probably be Sony that would say no. They have their own subscription.


lol you for real? if sony allowed gamepass to come to ps5 then they would make no money on any games while microsoft would fill their pockets...

console money is not won by selling the hardware but by selling the software, and if there was a gamepass sony would not sell any software on their psn or even physical copys so that would make them go bankrupt very soon.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> lol you for real? if sony allowed gamepass to come to ps5 then they would make no money on any games while microsoft would fill their pockets...
> 
> console money is not won by selling the hardware but by selling the software, and if there was a gamepass sony would not sell any software on their psn or even physical copys so that would make them go bankrupt very soon.



Don't think you needed the condescending tone added to your post to make your point but you're right I probably didn't think it through. It was midnight here when I posted that and I had just got off work from evening shift. I mean I did add "sony probably would say no" so I don't even know if your post was necessary. But hopefully it gave you a level up in feeling good about yourself.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 23, 2020)

Prans said:


> "[This merger] allows us to make even better games going forward,"


I will thoroughly disagree with that statement. Bethesda rarely makes 'good games', they usually make flawed games that are usually fixed by the community, or a sloppy fistful of patches, in my opinion..

But hey, Morrowind was a lot of fun. Could never get into Fallout 3, 4, nor New Vegas, and I hate Skyrim, but no matter what you think of the company, this is still pretty damn unexpected.



For the people who _do_ like Bethesda, though.. I certainly hope this doesn't become like the Rareware situation where they try to produce games in the franchises that were popular before, completely fuck it up, blame the poor sales and reputation on "the fans just don't like it anymore" then relegate the entire company to programming dumb Kinect bullshit.


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 23, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> I will thoroughly disagree with that statement. Bethesda rarely makes 'good games', they usually make flawed games that are usually fixed by the community, or a sloppy fistful of patches, in my opinion..
> 
> But hey, Morrowind was a lot of fun. Could never get into Fallout 3, 4, nor New Vegas, and I hate Skyrim, but no matter what you think of the company, this is still pretty damn unexpected.
> 
> For the people who _do_ like Bethesda, though.. I certainly hope this doesn't become like the Rareware situation where they try to produce games in the franchises that were popular before, completely fuck it up, blame the poor sales and reputation on "the fans just don't like it anymore" then relegate the entire company to programming dumb Kinect bullshit.


Don't forget Doom, Dishonored, etc... and I can't believe there's many of you on here comparing this to Rare!  Get a grip, Rare was already dead by the time they bought them, Nintendo wanted to get rid (for good reason) and the massively over inflated purchase price of Rare was just a sweetener - we all know MS wanted Nintendo themselves, they've said many times there's a direct line to them should they contact, and any money they want..  
Obsidian, Ninja Theory and Playground Games haven't disappeared have they


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 23, 2020)

mightymuffy said:


> Don't forget Doom, Dishonored, etc... and I can't believe there's many of you on here comparing this to Rare!  Get a grip, Rare was already dead by the time they bought them, Nintendo wanted to get rid (for good reason) and the massively over inflated purchase price of Rare was just a sweetener - we all know MS wanted Nintendo themselves, they've said many times there's a direct line to them should they contact, and any money they want..
> Obsidian, Ninja Theory and Playground Games haven't disappeared have they



All very good points. Doom 2016 was a lot of fun, but I never played Eternal. Yeah, I'm not genuinely worried it'd happen as much as I'm just bringing the possibility into relevance. Either way, I'm just surprised at how little has been done with Rare's IPs to this day. It's kinda strange to me they didn't capitalize on the big N64 nostalgia boom a few years back more than that compilation.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 23, 2020)

mightymuffy said:


> Don't forget Doom, Dishonored, etc... and I can't believe there's many of you on here comparing this to Rare!  Get a grip, Rare was already dead by the time they bought them, Nintendo wanted to get rid (for good reason) and the massively over inflated purchase price of Rare was just a sweetener - we all know MS wanted Nintendo themselves, they've said many times there's a direct line to them should they contact, and any money they want..
> Obsidian, Ninja Theory and Playground Games haven't disappeared have they


noone of them still has made any game while under full control from microsoft, they just finished the current already in line projects, only in the next couple of years is that we will see how they manage.

Also rare wasnt dead at all when they bought it... they just had releases conker and banjoo tooie lol.

they just needed cash because they were putting alot of development time on their games and were short on cash and im guessing wanted to hire more people for the next gen graphics and such.

once they were bought is when everything went downhill
starfox adventures ws made with what they left to nintendo, so nintendo took it like it was slapped starfox on it and just released it since its better than loosing all that money invested.

they microsoft forbid-ed them from making gamecube games but they could make gba games,since xbox didnt had a handheld device so they turned into a gba factory making like 6 gba games in a row, obviously staff that worked on n64 full 3d games were probably not happy to be relegated to handheld games, this is when many people lkeft the company during the gba games developments.

Then they made their first console game on xbox grabbed by the ghollies without much of the old staff so that sucked and ended being a mediocre game, after that they were put on even worse projects from them on, like asked to remove curse words from conker remake and so on, not even nintendo the kid friendly company asked them to do that... i dont think microsoft ever recuperated the money they invested on them imo.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2020)

Turns out I was potentially wrong earlier when I said there might not have been any word beforehand.

Apparently 2017 saw someone leak that Zenimax's owners were shopping them around a bit. This was years ago and occasionally you do such things to get an idea of players and prices to share with your investors (the lack of a stock price does make internal valuations a bit tricky) but it is not nothing.

There was also an update to the website covering some of the lead people that was noted on twitter by someone a few weeks back (might have to start actually running deltas on websites in the future for my sources).

Nothing particularly concrete as a mergers commission/FTC type report, leaked docs or similar but also not nothing.

Both were mentioned in a random video I was suggested (never heard of the guy before, though apparently popular with viewers of some other channels I watch according a mouseover) that covers a few other things


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 23, 2020)

"The fans will port them anyway, so we don't care!"


----------



## 64bitmodels (Sep 23, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Fuck Microsoft. STOP BUYING UP EVERYTHING I LOVE, YOU ASSHOLES!!!!!
> 
> It started with Rare and Skype, and then went on to almost buy Yahoo!, then they gobbled up Minecraft, and now Bethesda. STOP IT!


Uhh
Minecraft hasn't become shit though???


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 23, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Uhh
> Minecraft hasn't become shit though???


afaik  they had a deal where the game would always be multiplatform, in this case with xbox saying multi platform will be on a game by game case, just seems bethesda has no deal, they just wanted the 7.5 billions xD


----------



## 64bitmodels (Sep 23, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> afaik  they had a deal where the game would always be multiplatform, in this case with xbox saying multi platform will be on a game by game case, just seems bethesda has no deal, they just wanted the 7.5 billions xD


microsoft
the most pro consumer company but the one with the shittiest games

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> This feels like Microsoft is afraid of losing this console gen yet again, and is snatching up more IPs to put into their game pass as a last-ditch effort.


simple, buy sony, boom instant win


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

I thought there was a law in Japan that companies outside of Japan couldn't buy companies in Japan, in regards to Sega.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 24, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Uhh
> Minecraft hasn't become shit though???


Minecraft is the only thing they haven't managed to fuck up, besides selling skins and mods that are otherwise free for Java users.


----------



## SS4 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hmm, a huge company getting even larger . . .  there is no way this could be bad for consumers right


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 24, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> microsoft
> the most pro consumer company but the one with the shittiest games



They allowed online pass (to play online in a second hand game you got to pay extra courtesy of a code in the box).
They have continued to not provide means to transfer downloaded games and DLC to friends and whatnot.
They were the ones to trial the xbone always online DRM and annoying as anything second hand sales
They were the ones to put chips in their controllers you could only get from them
They were the ones to charge considerable money for putting out game updates (see I think it was Super Meat Boy or a similar platformer that worked out a way to encode bonus levels in scoreboard data as a workaround)
They were the ones to charge for fully gated off online gaming in the broadband era
They did HDCP (copy protection for footage) in games. Not as bad as some but still there. Whatever for video and all that but games?

I loved my 360 and all but to call MS pro consumer... there is a reason I had hacked ones.



ForgotWhoIam said:


> I thought there was a law in Japan that companies outside of Japan couldn't buy companies in Japan, in regards to Sega.


This is why you hire an accountant or business negotiator. I don't know how it would work here but usually MS would peel off a few billion, stick it in an account there, set up totallynotmicrosoftindisguise-someJapaneseword company, buy it and run it like a puppet. Or they go in and get the Japanese companies to sell off the IP and rent out the workers so own in all but name, or get the Japanese company to relocate to Korea (some of Korea's biggest players, which means some of the world's biggest players, were once Japanese).


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 24, 2020)

Guess we'll find out the Sega bit soon enough... The whole can't buy Japanese companies thing is _kind of_ untrue - it's more difficult is all, usually revolving around acquiring shares (I suspect you've heard the words 'hostile takeover', that's a shares-related method that can be easily sorted on the Japanese end - MS could for instance try to buy up all Nintendo's shares - Nintendo would simply buy their own up, and be given priority to do so, so that rarely works in Japan. Unless there's an agreement of course)  ....but I don't think that's happening anyway, I reckon a partnership, at most: Sega sticks their name on the Series S and X and sells them in Japan, funded from MS.. PS5 might have a tough time in Japan simply due to the size of the fukkin thing, and that's where interest in a Sega branded Series S may become a thing. Don't see the Switch getting worried about it, but it might do well, and if it still bombs, then I suspect MS have told them they'll take the hit (done it 3 times already, 4th for good luck? )

Or simply a deal to have all of Sega/Atlus games appearing on Game Pass at launch: again, like Bethesda/ID, that's a good call for the PC games market, with Sega owning stuff like Total War, but I still think MS wants a way into the Japanese market, most likely for Game Pass: it's not gonna appear on PS5 anytime soon, and I'm not convinced Nintendo will have it on Switch either, so yeah, bring the Sega branded consoles back and see if that works..


----------



## Pickle_Rick (Sep 28, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> you do know they have a tiny amount of xbox and xbox360 titles right? and i doubt they will ever have even 40% of the library of both consoles ever, since their backwards compatibility consists on the developer allowing microsoft to modify the isos so they run, and many developers from that time and age are dead by now and will never ask for the backwards compatibility thing since they gain nothing for it.


The Xbox BC team are coming back after the X|S launch. So they'll be adding more games to the BC list soon. They'll also add more enhancements like increased LoDs and resolution as well.


----------



## Pickle_Rick (Sep 28, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> They allowed online pass (to play online in a second hand game you got to pay extra courtesy of a code in the box).
> They have continued to not provide means to transfer downloaded games and DLC to friends and whatnot.
> They were the ones to trial the xbone always online DRM and annoying as anything second hand sales
> They were the ones to put chips in their controllers you could only get from them
> ...


It's almost like they're a completely different company now compared to then.

Nobody allows you to transfer digital content. What a weird thing to blame on Microsoft. (Actually a lot of your points are like that.)
They allow XB1 accessories on the Series X|S. So you can use your old controllers and remotes on the new system.
The always online DRM was backtracked so hard they fired the guy who suggested it.
They don't charge devs to push updates anymore.
They allow you to play your BC (for three generations on the new systems) games at no extra cost if you already own them with enhancements.
They pioneered and popularized online gaming on console.
Sony does HDCP in games as well.
In an age where games are getting more expensive, Microsoft is offering a hell of a deal with Gamepass. $10 for 300 good games plus EA play and Zenimax are being added soon. Or $15 for Gamepass for Xbox and PC plus Gold.
Xbox all access is $25/$35 a month (two years then you own it) for an X|S plus Gamepass and it comes out cheaper than buying them outright.
Pretty much all of MS's DLC and upgrades are free now.
(Also to everyone saying "but Rare", they were on a downwards trend way before MS bought them. Anyone remember Starfox Adventures?)


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2020)

Pickle_Rick said:


> It's almost like they're a completely different company now compared to then.
> 
> Nobody allows you to transfer digital content. What a weird thing to blame on Microsoft. (Actually a lot of your points are like that.)
> They allow XB1 accessories on the Series X|S. So you can use your old controllers and remotes on the new system.
> ...



I will always bring up the lack of transfer of downloadable games as a) blocking it might well be illegal in various places (various courts in the EU have said you have to allow it), and b) it is a thing to bring up and keep those aware of as it is not a right to sign away freely, not to mention have you seen the downsides of it (you might have noted a release/new pressing of a game but never its not being manufactured any more, compare instead delisting).

So they allow some of their old accessories on their newer devices? Whoo. The point was they started to include ID chips in their controllers so only those that they blessed or those that bought and cannibalised a controller could make accessories. Compare this to older devices where third party options were usually crap but still widely available.

Good for them. That it made it that far as to have a nicely polished video and widespread speaks to a rather great failure in understanding of the market.

Good for them again. I will still note it.

Pioneered online gaming? Ignoring the efforts going back to the 16 bit days then Dreamcast probably wins that honor. Also PC gaming had been a thing for years and years by this point, generally a solved issue too (users running their own servers and LAN games mean we can eventually stop hosting our own and nobody will mind much... shocking, also available from ID way before the xbox was a twinkle in MS' eye). Them pressing recompile on also a PC hardware (the original xbox being basically a PC but with some legacy hardware lopped off and custom shaped USB ports) that is essentially identical to all others it is playing against is also hardly pioneering or massive issues to solve. So they solved no great problems and got people to pay money for something that is free elsewhere, whilst introducing other very obvious problems. Magnificent act of consumer trickery but nothing to applaud from the perspective of a gamer.

So Sony are also cunts. Does not absolve MS of any wrongdoing in this regard.

Games are not getting more expensive. Devs are choosing to spend more and charge more. Gamepass does seem like a good marketing deal. The idea of a library/rental pass has been floated for years and years though. Somewhat surprised to see MS pick it up and be the one to really run with it.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 28, 2020)

Pickle_Rick said:


> It's almost like they're a completely different company now compared to then.
> 
> Nobody allows you to transfer digital content. What a weird thing to blame on Microsoft. (Actually a lot of your points are like that.)
> They allow XB1 accessories on the Series X|S. So you can use your old controllers and remotes on the new system.
> ...




how were they on a downward trend if the last 2 games they released before being bought  were *banjo tooie and conker bad fur day*? 

Also if star fox adventures was nintendo's doing, they forced rare to put starfox chracters in there because they wanted a starfox launch game for the gamecube, and even then how is this a bad game? its a decent game just look at the scores https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Fox_Adventures#Reception
while its no banjo kazzoie or goldeneye is still a damn solid game release, if every studios worst game came out as starfox adventures did it would be a miracle lol specially in the midst of getting low on cash and dealing with a buyout on the mid of game development...


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 28, 2020)

I kind of wonder if this means bethesda must halt development for ES 6 on ps5 better not choose and get both now guys and gals


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 18, 2022)

Damn, that's a gigantic acquisition.  I'm not crazy about Microsoft's solution of lacking great exclusives, to simply purchase huge third party devs. But at least they seem keen to let some of the biggest series remain multiplatform.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 18, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Damn, that's a gigantic acquisition.  I'm not crazy about Microsoft's solution of lacking great exclusives, to simply purchase huge third party devs. But at least they seem keen to let some of the biggest series remain multiplatform.


they wont 

they already said elder scrolls 6 will be xbox exclusive 

Im seeing the next doom/wolfenstein/fallout will also be exclusive just wait and see.

They can share some smaller games like they did on the switch but the AAA stuff will all be exclusive.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 18, 2022)

pedro702 said:


> they wont
> 
> they already said elder scrolls 6 will be xbox exclusive
> 
> ...


Yeah we'll see. They also said some properties may stay multiplatform and also confirmed that Starfield will be exclusive.   It’d be a pretty stupid business decision to not keep some established big series multiplatform when the bulk of their profits come from the games and not the hardware.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 18, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Yeah we'll see. They also said some properties may stay multiplatform and only confirmed that Starfield will be exclusive.   It's be a pretty stupid business decision to not keep some established big series multiplatform when the bulk of their profits come from the games and not the hardware.


they want to sell their eggs, they want you to buy a agmepass subscription or an xbox, they will gain much more on keeping any AAA stuff exclusive so that gamepass and xbox keeps getting higher value rather than spreading it around, they are making their playerbase bigger and bigger with each aquisition and that makes them much more money than releasing stuff on the rivals console.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 18, 2022)

pedro702 said:


> they want to sell their eggs, they want you to buy a agmepass subscription or an xbox, they will gain much more on keeping any AAA stuff exclusive so that gamepass and xbox keeps getting higher value rather than spreading it around, they are making their playerbase bigger and bigger with each aquisition and that makes them much more money than releasing stuff on the rivals console.


Let me put it this way, if they want to shoot themselves in the foot, weaken the Call of Duty brand while simultaneously strengthening the rival Battlefield brand and not capitalizing in their acquisition to make the most money they can from it, then they should make Call of Duty exclusive to them. I'm no fan of any of that crap, so I really don't care what happens there, but I'd be shocked if that is the route they go with that property.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 18, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Let me put it this way, if they want to shoot themselves in the foot, weaken the Call of Duty brand while simultaneously strengthening the rival Battlefield brand and not capitalizing in their acquisition to make the most money they can from it, then they should make Call of Duty exclusive to them. I'm no fan of any of that crap, so I really don't care what happens there, but I'd be shocked if that is the route they go with that property.


well they said activision will stay independent until like early 2023 so they can still release 1 or 2 COd games on ps5 until then, but i doubt we will ever see anything from bethesda on ps5 from now on, unless its like a remaster or remake of an older game, anything new will be xbox only just wait and see.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 18, 2022)

pedro702 said:


> well they said activision will stay independent until like early 2023 so they can still release 1 or 2 COd games on ps5 until then, but i doubt we will ever see anything from bethesda on ps5 from now on, unless its like a remaster or remake of an older game, anything new will be xbox only just wait and see.


I mean after that point, it just makes sense that some titles, especially CoD will remain multiplatform, it's just the logical thing to do, if Microsoft likes money anyway.  Frankly I don't care all that much as it is as there are few Bethesda and Activision games I truly care about. But I'm just calling it like I see it based on what they have said and already done and just general logic.   But again, we'll see. We won't really know definitively for quite some time.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 18, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I mean after that point, it just makes sense that some titles, especially CoD will remain multiplatform, it's just the logical thing to do, if Microsoft likes money anyway.  Frankly I don't care all that much as it is as there are few Bethesda and Activision games I truly care about. But I'm just calling it like I see it based on what they have said and already done and just general logic.   But again, we'll see. We won't really know definitively for quite some time.


thats like saying nintendo should release mario games or zelda games on ps5 or xbox if they like money, it would sell more? for sure, but it would make their solo  branding be  diminished in the end.

Xbox isnt spending billions to just keep the games being released the same or else they would gain nothing and their investment would be a waste of money.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 18, 2022)

pedro702 said:


> thats like saying nintendo should release mario games or zelda games on ps5 or xbox if they like money, it would sell more? for sure, but it would make their solo  branding be  diminished in the end.
> 
> Xbox isnt spending billions to just keep the games being released the same or else they would gain nothing and their investment would be a waste of money.


Yeah, if Mario and Zelda were first multiplatform games owned by a different dev, and Nintendo had been changing their business model over the past few years to allow exclusives of theirs to appear elsewhere. Otherwise, it's exactly the same! 

Seriously, there is no point in comparing such apples and oranges, as they are very very different situations.  Now, if we were still talking about the Xbox of a decade ago then yeah, your comparison would be apt, but these days, they're just way too different in how they approach the business of video games to say one situation should be directly compared with the other.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 18, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Yeah, if Mario and Zelda were first multiplatform games owned by a different dev, and Nintendo had been changing their business model over the past few years to allow exclusives of theirs to appear elsewhere. Otherwise, it's exactly the same!
> 
> Seriously, there is no point in comparing such apples and oranges, as they are very very different situations.  Now, if we were still talking about the Xbox of a decade ago then yeah, your comparison would be apt, but these days, they're just way too different in how they approach the business of video games to say one situation should be directly compared with the other.


i will wait and see, all bethesda games were multiplat, if they go all exclusive its the same exact thing, and i like how he said in an article all games would be released on platforms that accept gamepass, like in hell would sony accept gamepass lol, they would gain a crappy % from a subscription and then loose millions on not selling their own games from the storefront or physicaly for themselves.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 18, 2022)

pedro702 said:


> i will wait and see, all bethesda games were multiplat, if they go all exclusive its the same exact thing, and i like how he said in an article all games would be released on platforms that accept gamepass, like in hell would sony accept gamepass lol, they would gain a crappy % from a subscription and then loose millions on not selling their own games from the storefront or physicaly for themselves.


Well, let's never forget the big elephant in the room here: Minecraft.  A huge game when Microsoft acquired it, yet they had it remain multiplatform, which it still is to this day.  They could easily have pulled support from the Nintendo and Sony builds at any time, yet they don't seem to be interested in that at all. 

Now I know not every big third party series that Microsoft has acquired will receive such treatment, but I think it's fair to say it's absolutely on the table, and some properties (like CoD for the reasons I mentioned earlier) makes more sense to receive that treatment than Minecraft even does, I mean it's not like if Minecraft went Xbox exclusive that some other direct competitor could step in and take the lion's share of the audience.  Sure there are similar Minecraft styled games, but none of them are ever gonna come close to being a threat to the original.


(Also I could have swore this conversation started in the Activision acquisition thread, did it get moved to the Bethesda one for some reason?)


----------

